# INTP are all crazy...



## Red Toad

sHello, I hope my title got your guys' attention. I'm an INTP. Many of you may know me as SlyGuy from INTPFORUM


----------



## hotgirlinfl

hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## Happy

Hi slyguy! We have a guy named T-Guy in our forum.  Anyways welcome! Don't get addicted to the coffee! :laughing:


----------



## Trope

sHello to you too.


----------



## TreeBob

Evening Toad


----------



## Siggy

Hi and welcome.


----------



## slowriot

INTP are the awesome type btw.

welcome


----------



## DayLightSun

I love INTPs.
They make me think and feel good about myself....
Lays on the sand and sun baths.


----------



## starri

hello and welcome:happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée

*kisses toad, but nothing happens*
awww man


----------



## Ćerulean

Yo.

_________________________


----------



## Nightriser

Silhouetree said:


> *kisses toad, but nothing happens*
> awww man


Looking for your Prince Charming? :laughing: 

Also, welcome.


----------



## mcgooglian

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the S side, we have cookies.


----------



## LadyJava

Hello Red Toad, and welcome to PersonalityCafe. INTP's might be crazy, but it's in that really endearing sort of way. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Crystalview

hello and welcome


----------



## vanWinchester

More INTPs! Welcome


----------



## Kevinaswell

And ANOTHER one for the INTP army!

Woooohoo!

Welcome also


----------



## Roland Khan

Dont take googles bait, the cookies are poisoned. Here, have some gummi bears.

Hello, welcome, and may you have long days and pleasant nights.


----------



## Robatix

Silhouetree said:


> *kisses toad, but nothing happens*
> awww man


Hey, at least you know you're not gay.


Welcome, Toad~


----------



## Kevinaswell

Robatix said:


> Hey, at least you know you're not gay.
> 
> 
> Welcome, Toad~


What are you trying to say, Robadix?


----------

